# 4 door trucks



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Just checking to see who here has a 4 door truck. I want to buy one soon so looking for peoples opinions. So what kind do you have and have you had any problems with it?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

4 dr Tacoma here. No problem at all and great on the sand. My back seats fold forward and have a hard surface thats great for tackle bags and stuff.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

02 Ram Quad Cab...my back seats fold upward and have a tray like thing that folds towards front seats and provides great storage area like AbuMike was saying about his truck. I don't think I'd be able to go back after my 4 door! Fit 4 grown men and two smaller people fine if I ever had to.

I rode in a Ram with the super quad cab...not sure if thats exactly what its called but bit more extended than a normal quad cab...and boy was that nice! real eye catcher also.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm running a four door super duty and will never go to another truck that doesn't have 4 full doors! The room is great and you can bring lots of fishing buddies.


----------



## sealion (Aug 12, 2009)

Honda Ridgeline. I've yet to find ANY other 4 door truck that could keep up in sand, snow, wet pavement, curvy roads. Awesome everywhere. My other vehicle is a Wrangler Sahara...it just can't hang with the Honda.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

2010 Tundra, GREAT ride and on the beach, no issues in the mud, 4wd works great Agree with above post, I dont think I will ever be without again!








The Point


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Like GreenFord, I also have a Superduty Crew Cab. It has lots of leg room in the back seat. I won't get into brand names but it has more room than some other truck brands in the crew cab class. The cab is long enough to mount a yakima roof rack system for surf rods and a kayak. When my wife and I are in Hatteras she brings a blanket and pillows and turns the back seat into a bed and reads her books well into the night! Priceless when the bite is on. I do not think you will ever hear anyone say "I wish I had my old truck with the standard cab back".


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

*4 Doors*

Have an 04 super crew 92000 miles never go back to 2 door. Will say there is a lot of diffrence between super cab and crew cab I like the fullsize doors.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow looks like everyone is pretty happy with their rides. Yeah I have to have 4 doors cause I am still hauling car seats too. I am currently using a chevy blazer and it is falling to pieces. Right now I am leaning towards a tacoma but I heard they had some trouble with the frames rusting so I was just checking to see if anyone that has had them on the beach has had similar problems. Anyway thanks for the help and keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

The frame rot problem was from the late 90's models. I think they fixed that now.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

I too have a 4 door super duty and it has tons of room. Never been stuck and I'll never be without one again.

As for the Toyota frame flexing take a look at this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrieIkkTx7Y&feature=player_embedded


----------



## rescueguy456 (May 23, 2009)

I have a 2005 Silverado 1500 Crewcab. I love it. It does everything i want it to do. I've taken it out on OI and Corolla with no problems. It rides nice and smooth. Like most trucks now-a-days, as your riding along (under 55mph) hit the button and your in 4-HI don't even have to stop! You have to stop and put it in neutral to go to 4-LOW. Mine is stock except for nerf bars I put on. The only complaint I have about my truck is it has the short bed. Makes it tough to haul stuff with any length. 

Here is a pic on my FB.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30594051&l=e044038b6c&id=1488853036


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nissan Titan.4x4.. I hate the 4 full doors.. Problem is I have to tow folks and family around. Where on the side of my truck does it say : Taxi ... LOL .. =P

Love the back seat. My truck is my condo on the beach. Both seats fold up and ya get a ton of floor room to hide all the dead bodies. =P


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a 4 door f150 and love it. Plenty of room for my whloe family


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I want the same thing. But I want one from here. http://www.longbedmegacab.com/ 

I will take this one. http://www.longbedmegacab.com/images/Picture-150.jpg


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

*4 doors all the way*

I have a crew cab too, with 8' bed. Been using on the beach since bought new 7 years ago. No issues, same as any other truck, just a little longer. Parking lots are a different thing though.....

Fishhook


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I surely do like my Suburban. I can put a yak inside and lock the doors if I want. Actually, I have carried two yaks in at the same time. Oh yes, the refrigerator and full size bed is pretty good as well. Positraction on the rear axle and it goes anywhere I took my Cherokee just as well. I had reservations about the Burb in the beginning, but my fears were misplaced. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## tritonboats (Nov 25, 2009)

*06 Dodge Ram Mega Cab 4x4*

Purchased in 06....love the truck and the room inside. 4 adults have plenty of room....great for driving the beach....removed the tires with aggressive treads that came on it and replaced with Michelin LTX's!!!!


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Gotta 4 dr dakota and love it. Most back seat space in its class, only v8 in the mid size truck class.....plenty of power in the 4.7 and tons of space.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

bstarling said:


> I surely do like my Suburban. I can put a yak inside and lock the doors if I want. Actually, I have carried two yaks in at the same time. Oh yes, the refrigerator and full size bed is pretty good as well. Positraction on the rear axle and it goes anywhere I took my Cherokee just as well. I had reservations about the Burb in the beginning, but my fears were misplaced.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


That might actually be an option now. Originally I needed something that can be a daily driver. I do about 70 miles a day. But I found out this week that I am getting my Honda back so it looks like I might just be able to get a play truck.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

smlobx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrieIkkTx7Y&feature=player_embedded


I cannot see the video at work but I am guessing it is the one where you see the ford/chevy/Yota driving over huge bumps at crazy speeds.

I have had my tundra now for almost 6 months, driven it on all diffenent road surfaces and conditons. NEVER had a hit of "bed bounce". The ride is smooth as a truck should be and the interior is heads and shoulders above the rest that still look like they were desigened by a 6 y.o with a ruler, circle set and graph paper.

My suggestion to you is go drive ALL of the trucks on the worst and best roads you can find. Have someone else drive while you sit in the back. Stomp on the gas hard from a stop and drive it like an old lady. See what YOU like. YOU are the one that is going to be driving this rig from your hosue to work/OBX/Grandmas house/shopping etc everyday. If you like it and can afford it buy it.

I will say this: from a Tacoma (or any other "small truck") to a full size, the over all cost is the almost the same. BUT 99% of the people who have a lil' guy wish they had gotten the full size. And the interior room on a tacoma crew is terrible in the back seat.

Happy Hunting.

CC


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> That might actually be an option now. Originally I needed something that can be a daily driver. I do about 70 miles a day. But I found out this week that I am getting my Honda back so it looks like I might just be able to get a play truck.


John, I don't think you would regret getting a Burb......I forgot to mention that a 13 foot rod can be gotten into one and the doors closed as well. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Raleighwood (Sep 18, 2009)

why stop at 4 doors?


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, lots of opinions here...mine is a Chevy 2500 HD 6.6 Turbo Diesel. Thrilled with the 4WD and it's been getting 18 mpg highway empty and only dropped to 16 mpg towing my 7500 lb boat, two kayaks, a dirt bike and two dog kennels. The engine / transmission combination is bullet proof.

If I wasn't towing an offshore boat....my recommendation would echo the comments on the Toyota Tacoma's. After three deployments in Iraq and watching those a$$ holes, it's obvious you can shoot any weapon system out of a Toyota pickup!


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

i do not have a 4 door.. but when it comes to brand names i wouldnt get picky unless your the one workin on it.. i am a chevy fan but if you are the kinda person who rarely does anything more in depth than a oil change i wouldnt worry about chevy vs ford american vs import.. being a mechanic i hate working on fords. but being a mechanic i also realize fords pay bills.. for us


----------

